# Betta is getting a new home.



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

My little guy Dante has been living in a Fuval Spec for the past 5 months but he is getting a slight upgrade. Not that anything is wrong with the Spec, it has been great and would be a good home for the rest of his life, but I saw this little tank and liked it.
Curved glass front corners, 3.4 gallons... 








I am not using the filter and light that come with it. Instead I am using an Azoo Mignon 60...








and an Aquatop 36 LED light...









Hope it all works out well.


The tank is made by Penn Plax and comes in 3.4, 5 and 10 gallon sizes.
So far Amazon is the only place I have seen them.
http://www.amazon.com/Radius-Desktop-Nano-3-4-Gallon/dp/B0069RR2CC/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1326832525&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Radius-Desktop-Nano-Gallon-Kit/dp/B0069RTFB8/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1326832525&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.com/Radius-Desktop-Nano-Gallon-Kit/dp/B0069RV8WW/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1326832525&sr=1-2


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Biggest reason for the upgrade....
Dante is kind of hard to see against the black background of the Spec. His dark blue and black blend in too much.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

I really like that tank more than the spec to be honest...I don't care for the aluminum edges on the spec. I'm sure your boy will love the new tank, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, my only real complaint about the Spec was the aluminum.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 9, 2012)

Your betta is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you. 

The AZOO filter came in today... just waiting for the tank, light, heater and the frosted stuff that I will be putting on the back of it.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's a better pic of him...


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

I really like the look of this tank. I'm having a hard time deciding between this, the aqueon evolve 4, and finnex 4 for my betta. I'd love to see pics of the tank once it's set up. I really like the glass finnex...but have an issue with the no lid. still weighing all the pros and cons for all 3 tanks. I'm so indecisive! So your pics and opinions of the radius would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

sure thing. As soon as it gets in. Blog

I had looked at the Evolve, I just couldn't buy a tank that wasn't glass. I have had bad luck with acrylic tanks in the past.


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

I really like that tank! I think I'm going to have to get one (or 4)!

I really like your sense of aesthetics as well! I've always liked the contemporary/modern/art deco looking tanks especially when they are tastefully decorated like yours!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, here is Dante's new home. He was a bit freaked out yesterday but he is calming down today.










Thoughts on the tank.....

The tank is awesome. Good looking glass, curved front edges, foam rubber mat to sit it on, stylish lid (kind of flimsy, but nice looking and let's face it, it just lays there), great size and shape.
The stock filter that comes with it would be fine for a betta, as well as the light (LED clip on), but I wanted better. 








About the only thing that would grow under the stock light is a moss ball, but they will grow in a jar on your kitchen table too so....
I replaced the light with an Aquatop 60 LED clip on and the filter with an AZOO Mignon 60. I think the filter is too strong so it is getting replaced with a Tom Mini Internal (the best Betta filter that I have found)

Go check out Dante in his new tank in this video and let me know what you think. If you have any questions, just ask.
http://s1101.photobucket.com/albums/g429/davidemathis/?action=view&current=2012-01-25_15-13-38_701.mp4
FYI, I plan to put a lot more plants in there.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

oOo I like your tank! beautiful


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

The tank looks amazing Dragonii!! That little piece of driftwood is very dynamic! I'm having trouble finding a small piece of malaysian driftwood. Ended up buying a small piece of mopani driftwood from Drs. Foster and Smith online. Hope it turns out ok. I don't like buying it sight unseen but was having trouble finding anything that would fit such a small tank.

I see what you mean about the filter being too strong. Looks like Dante was having to fight a bit to get around. The Tom's mini internal that you're thinking about. That's not their nano rapids filter is it? I didn't know they made an internal.

I've decided to rule out the Evolve4. So it's gonna be this Penn Plax or the Finnex. Really trying to figure out whether it makes more sense to buy the Penn Plax and upgrade it's components or get the Finnex with a decent light and cannister filter. The money definitely isn't growing on trees in my backyard so I've gotta keep that in mind.


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Both your tank and your fish look great!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

yayagirl... the Evolve isn't bad, but I personal don't care for acrylic. Every acrylic tank I have ever had ended up scratched, and the filtration in it may look impressive at first glance, but it's really nothing more than a disposable filter pad.

Either the Radius or the Finnex would be a fine choice. Both are glass and both have good dimensions. The cube shape of the Finnex is pretty nice (my Storm Shadow loves his 3 gallon cube) and they have always used good glass. Only real downfall is the lack of a lid. That can be resolved with these and a thin sheet of glass or plexi cut to fit.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rim-Lid-Bracket-Rimless-Finnex-4-Gallon-Aquarium-/190517955097?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5bc14a19#ht_3261wt_1344
I wish Penn Plax would sell the hinges that are on the Radius lid. They are simplistic brilliance and could be used to add a lid to any small rimless tank.

Now on to the Radius. I really do like this one. The 3.4 gallon is smaller than the 4 gallon Finnex, but..... it's not a cube. It's shape makes it seem very spacious somehow. I love the curved corners and the lid (while it seems kind of flimsy) is amazingly simple, effective and does not take away from the clean rimless look at all. The filter that comes with the 3.4 isn't much. Just a small internal power filter with a sponge in it, but you really don't need much more for a betta.








I didn't even plug it in so I cant tell you how powerful it is. The light is a bit lack luster but it will do just fine if you don't plan on keeping live plants (other than moss balls, they will live in anything. And I highly recommend them if you don't have any), the Aquatop led clip on's make good upgrades if you do want more light.
The Radius also comes in a 5, 7.5 and 10 gallon size. The bigger ones have better filters. They use the Cascade internals. I have a Cascade 300 that I use in a 10 gallon hospital tank, it's a pretty good filter. They should all include a spray bar.
















Next topic, Tom filters.
I thought about going the route of the Tom external or the Finnex external. I love the idea. I use canisters on my big tank at home and I love them. Always have liked canisters, been using them for years. I may even buy one of the tiny ones some day just to try it out. The reason I didn't go with one is because Dante has huge fins. They are so big that he even has a hard time swimming. If he stops moving you can see how his fins weigh him down and he gets pulled right to the bottom. When I put the AZOO power filter on his tank he swam too close to it and it sucked him in. I saw his fins go up into the filter intake and he had to fight to get away. A canister design uses the same sort of intake and would have the same problem.
The Tom internal....








It's design spreads the water draw over a wider space so it won't suck your fish in.
Inside is a small sponge block and a carbon media basket. Cleaning is easy. Pop the bottom off, pull the sponge out, squeeze it a few times in some dechlorinated water and pop it back in. Carbon basket can be popped open and refilled. They sell replacement cartridges for them but you don't need 'em.
The optional spray bar makes it easy to control flow from the return so that your betta doesn't get pushed around. I clean mine about once a week, it only takes a few minutes.
They run about $15. Petsmart was selling them but I discovered the day before yesterday that they discontinued them. Lack of knowledge on the behalf of the sales people in the store if you ask me. Someone told me that they were selling them on clearance for $7 right now. My store was out so I had to go to Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Internal-Filter-45gph-adjustable/dp/B00176GKM8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1327591280&sr=8-3
I have seen pictures of the clear blue ones but I have only seen black in person. I would love to find a clear blue one so if anyone sees one give me a yell. If it doesn't cost too much I may get you to pick it up and ship it to me. lol

If you want to get the Radius I know that they are on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=penn+plax+radius
Another option is to try contacting these guys. I believe they were even offering them with a tank only option.
http://www.southernoakaquatics.com/
Or talk to your local shop owner. They can usually special order just about anything if you ask.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

That tank looks great


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Tappy 

I think it needs more plants. I am going by Michael's today to see if they have any Cholla wood.
The idea is to run a piece of cholla along the bottom of the back wall with Java fern attached to it. It should grow along the wood and make a plant covered background.
I want Dante to have a jungle paradise.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> Thanks Tappy
> 
> I think it needs more plants. I am going by Michael's today to see if they have any Cholla wood.
> The idea is to run a piece of cholla along the bottom of the back wall with Java fern attached to it. It should grow along the wood and make a plant covered background.
> I want Dante to have a jungle paradise.


Oh that's a great idea. Cholla wood does seem to like to float though...even if submerged a long time...If it works, let me know. I may order some.  Actually, I have 2 pieces from my hermit crab tanks...but it got mildewy smelling.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I bought two pieces today at Michael's, $3.99 each. They are bigger than what you usually see for hermit crabs.



Got ‘em soaking now. They say it takes a couple of days before they sink. We'll see.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> Well I bought two pieces today at Michael's, $3.99 each. They are bigger than what you usually see for hermit crabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Got ‘em soaking now. They say it takes a couple of days before they sink. We'll see.



Oh i didn't buy mine from a hermit crab section...I ordered 'em on ebay lol. Have two nice sized pieces. If it works out for you, let me know. I might boil mine and use them in future tanks.


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all of that useful information Dragonii! 

I know a cannister filter seems a bit over the top but I didn't think that the water intake would be too bad. I've baffled the current HOB filter I've got with my current 3 gallon Eclipse tank. That seems to be working wonderfully. I thought the cannister intake and out flow would be adjustable. I was a leery about internal filters because of the cleaning. Opening the dirty filter under water to clean it out. Would think it would end up letting all the trapped debris back out into the tank. Am I misunderstanding the cleaning procedure? But if it's on clearance for $7 at Petsmart I may just pick one up to experiment. I can try it out in my plakats temporary home (a medium Kritter Keeper).

I really do wish Penn Plax would sell those hinges. I've been doing some research online to see if i could find something similar that I can use to mount a lid onto a rimless aquarium. I know that Finnex sells the brackets. But it would be an awesome solution if I could find a way to mount the lid with a hinge to use along with the brackets. Easier opening and closing. I can definitely picture myself dropping the top into the tank! :/

My current tank has 2 crypts (wendtii and spiralis), an anubias nana, a java fern, an argentine sword, and another plant which I initially thought was a sword (but really unsure what it is). I would like to continue to keep low to moderate light plants so the Radius light will just not do. 

Thanks again for all the input! It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Never had a problem with the Tom getting a bunch of mess in the tank while cleaning, but I usually take it out before pulling it apart. It's so easy to just pull it out of the water and do what has to be done and then stick it back in.

I will keep an eye out for those Penn Plax brackets. I want some for my 3 gallon I made at home.

If you plan on upgrading the light then I would look to buy just the tank. Contact that guy that was taking the pre order or just go to your local shop and ask them if they can order one. I did see a 5 gallon Radius in a local shop the other day so I know they can get them.


----------

